

Salaries for Developers and Designers across the world - nvk
http://blog.splinter.me/salaries-for-developers-and-designers-across-the-world/

======
carlob
According to this a web developer in Italy makes 52k, while a senior web
developer makes 30k. I wonder how many data points per country they have…

------
samwillis
There is something off with these numbers, especially the UK figures. $43000
average for a software developer would be about £26500, thats quite low. I
would expect it to be in the mid £30Ks.

~~~
christoph
Indeed. Graduates aren't even far off starting on around £25k+ in the UK[1].
Somebody with a good few years experience can quite easily get almost double
that.

[1] - [http://targetjobs.co.uk/career-sectors/it-and-
technology/286...](http://targetjobs.co.uk/career-sectors/it-and-
technology/286195-what-graduate-salary-can-i-expect-in-an-it-job)

~~~
UK-AL
Where I live grad salaries are 18 - 22k

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
I started on £25k

------
jorgeleo
This infographic has such slanted view of the development world. There is web
developers and designers, SENIOR web developers and designers... and then
everybody else.

As if the only purpose of software development were html pages.

As important as HTML and mobile development with cute stock pictures and
animated charts have become the boom, this type of development does not
represent 20% of the software development world.

------
canadiancreed
Canada's salary points seem really low....or there's a lot of "you must know
everything and we'll pay you minimum wage" jobs that they're scooping from the
Canadian Job Bank. From that list, I want to be heading to either Australia or
the US.

Also for PHP dev average, where do you get 75k for junior, and 100k+ or
senior? Sure isn't Canada. 75k here is senior level salary, and that's in
Toronto. I've only ever seen one PHP job in Canada that paid 100k, and that
was an architect position, 10 years experience, and needed to have experience
with incredibly large datasets.

~~~
morley
I'd assume that the $100k jobs are filled already. Estimating the average
salary from job listings is like estimating the economy from economic
forecasts.

------
estebank
The site seems down from here.

Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:blog.sp...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:blog.splinter.me/salaries-
for-developers-and-designers-across-the-world&strip=1)

Relevant image: [http://thumbnails.visually.netdna-cdn.com/salaries-of-web-
de...](http://thumbnails.visually.netdna-cdn.com/salaries-of-web-developers-
in-india-the-philippines-usa-and-around-the-world_502914bb1691a_w587.jpg)

~~~
DorianMarie
Here is the text, but the main part is the image:

Are you a Developer or Designer curious about your potential salary in
different countries? You’ve come to the right place.

Below are some averages of yearly salaries per country. As it seems, the best
paying countries for Web Developers are Australia (87K $), Japan (86K $), the
US (76K $) and Canada (60K $), while the lowest paying countries are India
(12K $), Malaysia (8K $) and Philippines (7K $). Graphic Designers seem to be
most appreciated in Switzerland (96K $), followed by Australia (64K $). The
numbers jump quite higher when talking about Senior positions, as well as for
Software Developers in comparison with Web Developers.

Salaries of web developers in India, the Philippines, USA and around the world

If you are considering the startup life and you are attracted by popular
startup hubs, the numbers look a bit different. Sillicon Valley’s Developers
have an average salary of 119K $ per year, while London’s Developers make 79K
$ per year and Berlin’s Senior Developers reach on average 80K $ per year.

And of course, you might consider working for one of the most appealing tech
companies at the moment. Seems like the best paying ones are Google with 128K
$ for Software Engineers base salary per year, followed by Facebook (124K $)
and Apple (114K $).

So where are you going to head to? splinter.me is here to help you make the
leap by keeping you in the companies radar for work opportunities that fit
your skills and interests. So don’t forget to create your profile :)

Join splinter.me, it's 100% free

~~~
waps
What would be more interesting is to see a comparison on take-home pay, that
you can actually spend. The numbers don't seem very accurate at all on the
site. Furthermore it's sort of beside the point : you're not working for
money, you're working for value.

Eu generally has 50%+ tax rates, and a ~20% VAT on anything you want to spend,
combining (roughly) to between 60% and 70% of your income disappearing in
govt. coffers.

California seems to have slightly under 50% taxation, combined with 4.7% VAT.
Which combines to 53-55% taxation.

So US is not just well-paid, but you actually get to keep a bigger part of
that. From a $76k pay you could have ~$30k disposable income after rent
(outside of SF proper), while the $50k in the EU, you'd be lucky to get $15k
disposable income after rent out of that (and that's ignoring that tech stuff
is more expensive to start with before the tax even comes into the picture).

------
jlaurend
Any idea how a "web developer" in Japan make $86K while a "software developer"
in Japan only makes $31K?

~~~
pivnicek
Because these numbers are drawn out of a rabbit's arse?

They don't provide methodology, or any decent description of categorization;
this infographic is worse than useless, it obviously has an agenda.

------
sveme
The infographics are dismal. The bars in 'Average Salary by Specialty'
indicate that Python developers make twice what Javascript devs earn, while in
reality it is around 10%. When you look at Java, an approximate 10% difference
between Junior and Midlevel results in much more similar bar heights.

What's missing is where the numbers are coming from, how many replied and
whether it is in any way representative.

The numbers for Germany are very odd. 24k for a designer is pretty close to
the poverty line, I believe. Is that before or after tax? I guess it suffers
from a lack of participation from many non-anglosaxon countries, so I would
not use any of these numbers in actual interviews.

------
madeofpalk
These seem to be quite high, especially the Australian salaries.

The _average_ web developer here earns $93,000 AUD?[1] That means that half of
web developers are earning more than that.

That's substantially higher than the national median _household_ income of
$63,000 AUD [2]

[1]: As few have pointed out, this is correct if we assume the graphic meant
average == median. But my point still stands: A reasonable chunk of people get
paid more than that.

[2]:
[http://www.censusdata.abs.gov.au/census_services/getproduct/...](http://www.censusdata.abs.gov.au/census_services/getproduct/census/2011/quickstat/0?opendocument&navpos=220)

~~~
freeman478
I guess the author should clarify if the reported number is the median salary
(in which case your assertion that half the web dev are earning more than 93K
AUD is correct) or if 93K is the average salary (which can be biased by a few
very high earners).

~~~
yogo
Yep. Usually when talking about salaries the median is used and it is stated
explicitly when talking about the numbers so I was surprised myself when they
kept using the word average. After all, there are 3 ways to calculate averages
so it's quite ambiguous for splinter to simply say _average_.

------
Tobias42
Those numbers are worthless. 69700 USD for a software developer in Switzerland
is much too low. Even starting salaries are higher than that in most parts of
Switzerland. I think the average is probably around 120000 USD.

------
larkinrichards
The "join splinter" modal that automatically displays while reading the page
completely obscured my mobile viewport but the close button was offscreen, and
I was unable to continue reading.

------
Dirlewanger
Ah, another inaccurate salary comparison chart that doesn't take into account
standard of living and how that differs vastly from country to country (and
regions within the countries).

~~~
jug6ernaut
Its not as much standard of living, but cost of living. Which varies not only
between country, but even state. Average for some countries makes sense, but
for countries like US the average is pretty meaningless. The average
difference in income for two comparable developers between say Texas and
California is going to be huge.

------
talloaktrees
I wonder why software developers in Japan make so little (35k), but web
developers there make a lot (85k)?

~~~
pivnicek
Because these numbers are drawn out of a rabbit's arse. No other way to
explain it. Doesn't help that they don't give a description of the categories,
or methodology

------
spditner
Too bad there's a huge popup covering the article that you can't clear on an
android phone...

------
fasouto
On average Senior Web developers in Spain make $52,600 (37,000€)... no way.

Of course some people make this(and much more), but we are talking on average
so this number it's false.

------
sumit_psp
The next step would be cross reference this with GDP per capita.

~~~
madeofpalk
Or the Big Mac Index!
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Mac_Index](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Mac_Index)

------
tarcon
What's special about swiss graphic designers?

~~~
brodo
The cost of living in Switzerland is pretty high.

------
fbueno
Across the world ? Where are Latin America and Africa ?

